# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  спам, якобы посланный с моего адреса
Мне иногда приходят сообщения, что моё письмо, которое я, якобы, послала по такому-то адресу, невозможно доставить или задержано спам-фильтрами. Самое интересное, что я ничего подобного никуда не посылала, адрес мне неизвестен и его нет ни в моих контактах ни где либо на компе. В в папке "отправленные" тоже никаких следов. Но адресом, откуда послан спам стоит действителный адрес мого почтового ящика.
Что это может быть?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

тут есть несколько вариантов :
1) червяк заразил и просканировал  компьютер того ,с кем ты переписывалась и теперь отсылает спам от твоего имени .если же ты оставляла своё мыло на форумах и чатах и на разных досках - то никакого заражения не было . это происки роботов-спамеров собирающих адреса - вывод : завести новый ящик и никогда не давать свой .можно использовать например сервер www.ipmouse.com  ;D
2) червяк был / или жвёт на твоём компе и отсылает от твоего имени письма с подарками . дело в том , что многие черви имеют свой собственный smpt сервер , как обычный почтовый клиент   :Wink: 

сделай инструкцию http://helpme.virusinfo.info  полностью, тогда сможем сказать более точно .

----------

Так дело всё в том, что адреса, на которые якобы были посланы письма с моего адреса мне абсолютно неизвестны! Нет таких и никогда не было. Откуда они беруться-то? И письма, если они посланы с моего компа, должны же они сохраняться в папке "отправленые"? Или нет? Т.к. я ничего не могу найти.

----------

Да, и я никогда и нигде не оставляю свой адрес в Нете. Для регистрации на сайтах у меня есть спец. ящик на хотмэле. А реальный мой адрес знают только те, кому я его лично даю.

----------


## agnec

> И письма, если они посланы с моего компа, должны же они сохраняться в папке "отправленые"? Или нет?


если это вирус, то он отправляет письма через собственный SMTP-сервер, а не через тот, который использует ваша почтовая программа. да и сама почтовая программа ему для этого не нужна. и хранить отправленные письма ему совершенно ни к чему. так-что найти их копии не удастся.

----------


## pig

> реальный мой адрес знают только те, кому я его лично даю.


Варианты:
1. Кто-то из "допущенных к адресу" подцепил червяка. Правда, примерно половина отскоков в этом случае должна содержать упоминание червяка, а не спама.
2. Кто-то из "допущенных к адресу" засветил ваш адрес. Если спам на него идёт, то так и есть. А для подстановки левых обратных адресов спамеры используют тот же список, что и для рассылки.

Я тоже свой рабочий адрес особо не распространяю. Но он таки утёк от кого-то из корреспондентов. По-моему, при помощи червяка. Теперь на рабочий адрес спама лезет больше, чем на публичный.

----------


## Geser

> Варианты:
> 1. Кто-то из "допущенных к адресу" подцепил червяка. Правда, примерно половина отскоков в этом случае должна содержать упоминание червяка, а не спама.


Сегодня те кто пишет червяков и те кто рассылает спам часто одни и те же люди.

----------


## pig

Это понятно. Просто довольно часто по содержимому отскока можно определить, сам червяк ломился или спам.

----------


## Alexey P.

Верно, черви собирают е-мейл адреса для спаммеров.
А проблемы бывают из-за бестолковых "борцов со спамом". Слава богу, их не так много, чтобы это было действительно большой проблемой.

 Использовать всяческие "блэк-листы" надо с умом. К примеру, спамассассин это делает достаточно грамотно.
Чтобы получить отказ лишь по блэк-листам, надо попасть как минимум в три-четыре списка. И не по е-мейл адресу "From"  :Smiley: .

----------

